# Outlook 2010 Error 0x800CCC0F



## racarl (Jun 20, 2006)

Sometimes when I try to delete or move an email I get this error message:

"Task 'Synchronizing subscribed folders for [email protected] (1).' reported error (0x800CCC0F) : 'Outlook cannot synchronize subscribed folders for [email protected] (1). Error: The server did not respond to this IMAP command before the connection was terminated. If you continue to receive this message, contact your server administrator or Internet service provider (ISP).'
Thought it might be a corrupt PST file and ran a repair, seemed to work for a little while, then problem has returned.

Using Windows 7 Home Ed, Outlook 10.
Thanks


----------



## tempc (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't think this is a PST file problem. Instead, you can try to connect your PC with another Internet connection to see if it can fix the problem.


----------



## Clark445Kent (Mar 10, 2014)

HI Racarl,

Wrong and incorrect settings of Firewall can be main cause behind this error in MS-Outlook. To protect MS-Outlook from this error just disable the Windows Firewall. 

I found the solution of the error 0×800ccc0f from one of the blog: Microsoft Outlook Sending or Receiving Error Reported 0x800ccc0f

Note: If the above option does not work, then go for scanpst.exe, might be there is something wrong with PST Data file or it has been corrupted.

*
Thanks
Clark Kent*


----------

